# Moving to Abu Dhabi



## Goveroc (7 mo ago)

Hello, my family and I are moving to Abu Dhabi next month. I’m looking at what fastpitch softball and baseball clubs there are. I Would like to get my 8 and 10 daughters some work on the softball field and basketball court.
Also I give baseball and softball lessons and have coached High school varsity baseball. Would love to get hooked up with some resources in Abu Dhabi.

thanks,
Chris


----------

